# ThirtyTwo stock footbeds



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Anyone ride with these? I just picked up a pair of TM2xScotty Stevens and immediately just transferred the beds (Sole Ed Viesteur) from my DC's over. Are the factory footbeds decent in these things? I was just playing around with them and they actually felt somewhat quality like the same texture as the other ones.

BTW, great boots, my first pair of ThirtyTwo. I have avoided them because I have narrow feet and bony, skinny ankles but these things fit like a glove.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Ive got them in my Lashed boots and have no complaints.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I just slipped some arch support underneath the stock foot bed and it feels nice.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> I just slipped some arch support underneath the stock foot bed and it feels nice.


I have pretty flat feet, but the bottom of the arches does occasionally cause me my only foot pain...maybe I should try this..some dr. scholls shit or what?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Likewise, I throw Ed's sole's in mine...for me it just works better having high arches.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The high end thirtytwo footbeds are much nicer than the stockers.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The ONLY stock insole I have ever seen that has ever been useful is the one in the Flow Hylites. If you can touch the toe to the heel with minimal effort its pointless and does nothing more than add a bit of cushion.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

32 does their footbeds right. I back them 110%


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

No complaints with the stock footbeds in my 32 Lashed. Only boots I've tried that don't give me pain.


----------

